# need some help to decide which carbon bike to pick



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

Hey all, newbie here and first time poster. I have been searching for some reviews on different sites for the past couple of weeks to gain some knowledge base on members experience on these bikes I need to choose from. 
Heres the line up: 

2011 Trek Madone 3.1
2011 Cannondale Synapse carbon 5
2011 Felt Z5

I decided to get a road bike this year due to my buddies switch from mtn to roadie. After researching for a roadie my LBS carries (giant,trek,c'ndale,felt). Giant was my first choice but not a good fit for me according to my measurements and Trek was the closest match. I'm kinda shying away from trek since my buddies has them. I also decided to extend the budget to my max and go carbon with 105 components instead of the base entry level bike. In a way that I don't have to regret that I should have spend a lil more and get something better after 1 season of riding. So, with all the being said, I manage to have my LBS order those 3 bikes to test ride and choose tomorrow.

I wish I can fit on other models but the geometry was to long for me, besides, this is going to be for endurance fitness and no racing purpose. I'm leaning on the synapse or felt. 

All inputs is most appreciated! TIA.

ron_g


----------



## brian06 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Cannondale has been making some great bikes.*

And they carry a lifetime warranty. I was in a local shop recently and the owner has all the goodies on the floor and he swore that the Synapse was even better than the supersix. He felt that the curved seatstays really helped keep the ride compliant. With all of that said, I have not ridden the other bikes that you're considering. Good luck!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Everybody's different, but FWIW, I rode Felt Z35, Look 566, Trek Madone, and C.Synapse 3....all carbon bikes....and the Synapse felt the best balanced as far as comfort and response. The Felt and Trek felt more "dull" (though the Felt had wider 25mm tires) and the Look was a little too "twitchy" for me.

Didn't get to try a Specialized Roubaix...I believe it's supposed to be super comfy, but heavier.

Very happy with the Synapse Carbon 3 I got....and the deal was too good to pass on. Just a novice opinion  

**


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, Synapse is my #1 choice out of the 3 then the Z5. I'm sure I can't go wrong on either bikes. It's a tough choice between the two. BLK or WHT, full 105 on the Z5 and brakes then 105 w/ FSA crank and tektro brakes on the Synapse.


----------



## nhguapo (Oct 20, 2010)

A lot depends on the kind of riding you'll be doing. Comfort is the most important thing in my opinion. Are you going to be riding for an hour or two 2-3x's a week? Are you planning on doing any century rides? Will it mostly be riding with your buddies just staying in shape?

As a rec bike, I think any three of those will serve you well. If you're riding 20 miles a couple times a week, then maybe look for the best deal. Personally, I really like the Synapse b/c I'm riding more than 200 miles a week. It's a great bike for rides lasting three hours or more. It's the one I'd take on a century ride too. 

That being said, if the Trek fits you better then I think it's a no-brainer. Get the Trek, man!

Good luck. Post a pic once you make your purchase.


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

Are you going to be riding for an hour or two 2-3x's a week? Are you planning on doing any century rides? Will it mostly be riding with your buddies just staying in shape?

_I plan to ride as much as I can to get in shape and build stronger stamina. Ride w/ the buddies range from 1-2hrs 30mi. Hopefully will be able to ride longer and do a century one day._


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

ron_g217 said:


> Are you going to be riding for an hour or two 2-3x's a week? Are you planning on doing any century rides? Will it mostly be riding with your buddies just staying in shape?


I plan to ride as much as I can to get in shape and build stronger stamina. Ride w/ the buddies range from 1-2hrs 30mi. Hopefully will be able to ride longer and do a century one day.


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

Alright, decision time on 3 bikes in the LBS today. Didn't pay much attention to the Trek but the Felt and Cannondale was a great looking bike. Test rode all 3, the trek was a fast bike but I feel stretch out. Next, the Synapse, this bike was relaxed, light, responsive and stiffed. Then, there's the Z5, ride was more upright, relax and handles good.

View attachment 230295

View attachment 230296


And the winner is......


View attachment 230297


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats you got a nice bike there


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats. looks good! Now ride that thing! :thumbsup: 

I'm happy with my Synapse...it just needs a better motor :blush2: 


**


----------



## nhguapo (Oct 20, 2010)

Bravo - the Cannondale is sexy.


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

Thank you.....I'll ride it as much as I can but saddle needs to go. Any recommendations?


----------



## SportTour (Dec 15, 2009)

Spend more time on the saddle before tossing it. I believe our butts are adaptable. And if you are new to a road saddle you'll require a couple of weeks to acclimate.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

SportTour said:


> Spend more time on the saddle before tossing it. I believe our butts are adaptable. And if you are new to a road saddle you'll require a couple of weeks to acclimate.




+1 :thumbsup: 


**


----------



## nhguapo (Oct 20, 2010)

Agreed - it takes a couple weeks, but then you won't notice the seat as much. Get a good bib.


----------



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

I just got a cannondale synapse carbon 6 with SRAM apex - love it


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: sexy bike!


----------

